# More oopsies from another doe



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The mother is the little siamese. I think most of these are recessive yellows.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

they look cute


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Mum is beautiful!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

RY and dove? I like the pattern on that pied, too!


----------

